# Moving to Thailand



## Tommy87 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello all, 

So I am going to move to Thailand, hopefully by February next year. 

My question is pretty simple, how have other people done it who are self employed and work from home and have been able to stay there for long periods of time?

I have no intention of coming back to Aus, but all I can seem to find for Thailand is 30 day and 90 day visas which then if you leave and come back via land, can only stay for 15 days at a time. 

Any help from someone who has done it would be appreciated greatly. 

Kind Regards,
Tom


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tommy87 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So I am going to move to Thailand, hopefully by February next year.
> 
> ...


Howdy and welcome,
You're sure to get some replies here. My understanding is that trying to stay in Thailand can be quite difficult due to their immigration laws.
We're closeby in the Philippines where immigration is much easier.


Very Best Of Luck
Asian Spirit


----------



## Tommy87 (Oct 12, 2017)

Thank you, I am hoping to work out Thailand as I have some good Thai friends there. But good to know about the Philippines, I hear Cambodia is easier than Thailand too!


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

If you're under 50 and not in Thailand under a work permit you'll always face the problem of regular visa renewals in order to be in the country legally. Over 50 , no problem , you do the one year non-immigrant visa which you extend annually. Many over-50's do some sort of internet based work at home - not a problem so long as you don't employ anybody or try to open a company.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Tommy87 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So I am going to move to Thailand, hopefully by February next year.
> 
> ...


I assume you aren't old enough (over 50) for a retirement visa.

When you get here, sign up for a Thai language course. Most schools can get you a legal 1 year extension on your tourist or "O" visa. These can be done every year you are in school and you can keep signing up for courses, even if you repeat the same course. You could even take the reading and writing courses.

While you'll always have to do the 90 check in with immigration, these are easy and you don't have to leave the country. You would probably have to go on a visa run each year to get each new education visa extension. I'm not sure about this, though.


----------

